# Best speaker and size for HO SD70s?



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey guys. I want to put sound in an Athearn SD70MAC. What speakers does the factory use? Have never taken one of these apart. It looks like they use the narrow rectangular type but what size are they and what brand? Anybody know off hand? 
Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

My best experience has been with Railmasters speakers. They have a variety of sizes. Your best sound will be with a baffle. Take the shell off and measure the space available. You may have to cut off some of the metal to make a speaker fit.

http://www.railmasterhobbies.com/


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks. It looks like they have the type I need. Ill give them a call at noon.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------

